# Dicks and bass pro pulling ar 15 and mags off shelf



## angler69

We have a close friend who lives out of state and her son works at Dicks.
Went to work this am and was told to pull all assault rifles off the shelf as well as hi cap mags.....that is a fact!

Have heard Bass Pro is doing the same but I do not believe that, I hope not, these items are not illegal


----------



## Lewzer

> I hope not, these items are not illegal


Not yet...


----------



## seethe303

Dick's and Bass Pro are private companies, they can choose not to sell something, regardless of the fact that it isn't illegal. I don't have a problem with this. 

My guess is that they are removing the guns temporarily so as to avoid any public backlash because of the shooting. They are just trying to avoid any bad publicity that could affect their bottom line. All about the $$$


----------



## angler69

Just called Dicks they in fact have pulled products off the shelf.
I ask to speak with mgr. And expressed( in a Proffesional manner) my concern for this decision.

All sportsmen need to call and express that Mgt. Has made a bad decision.

Corporate customer service # 1-866-677-4771


----------



## ErieRider

Did anyone see the ad in northern ohio for Gander Mountain this past Sunday??? They had a 223 Bushmaster on sale with photo on the front of their ad. 
I am sure the ad was approved and sent to the paper (Plain Dealer) prior to the events Friday but talk about bad timing.


----------



## ErieRider

seethe303 said:


> Dick's and Bass Pro are private companies, they can choose not to sell something, regardless of the fact that it isn't illegal. I don't have a problem with this.
> 
> My guess is that they are removing the guns temporarily so as to avoid any public backlash because of the shooting. They are just trying to avoid any bad publicity that could affect their bottom line. All about the $$$


I would agree. It's about bottom line. Right or wrong and no matter which side you are on, I do not think this is the time for political debate.

If you feel that strongly about their decision then don't shop at that companies stores plain and simple.


----------



## angler69

If it's temporary I can understand, but knee jerk reactions just show how stupid some people can be. If it's not temporary trust me I will NEVER spend a penny at those stores


----------



## ironman172

angler69 said:


> If it's temporary I can understand, but knee jerk reactions just show how stupid some people can be. If it's not temporary trust me I will NEVER spend a penny at those stores


I don't understand...... but support the notion of never shopping there again


----------



## KaGee

I agree with See... but I'd like to see clarified, pulled from the shelves (understandable) or refuse to sell? Would they still sell me a mag if I came and asked for one?


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> I don't understand...... but support the notion of never shopping there again


Exactly, this will hurt future sales numbers more than help them.


----------



## JOE W

I was @ dicks in strongsville yesterday , and i was surprised to see those guns still on the shelf.


----------



## Lewzer

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/18/justice/connecticut-dicks-guns/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## gotta hit

i also heard that discovery channel has pulled the show, american guns!


----------



## IGbullshark

i just bought one of the last ARs in the dayton area about 30 minutes ago. luckily they had one left of what i wanted and thats what i picked up. other than that, they had one diamondback AR left and before i left im pretty sure i saw them put up a new sign with the price increased about $50.


----------



## Snakecharmer

angler69 said:


> If it's temporary I can understand, but knee jerk reactions just show how stupid some people can be. If it's not temporary trust me I will NEVER spend a penny at those stores


Just asking...Have you ever bought a firearm from Dick's?


----------



## phantomace08

Luckily, we bought my wife's Christmas present from Dick's (S&W M&P15 Tactical) last Friday. It was the last one they had in stock as well (Chapel Hill). It was sort of bad timing, but we had planned earlier in the week on getting it on Friday.


----------



## IGbullshark

pretty much everybody in the Dayton area is cleared out. the place i got mine said that they wouldn't be able to get any new assault rifles in anytime soon because the factories are getting so many orders.


----------



## ezbite

same at the dicks in Niles. they were there yesterday, but gone today. to me its no big deal, im not paying retail prices anyhow.


----------



## bttmline

I am a sportsman and a gun enthusist. I oen close to twenty , but I see no reason to have an AK. Tel me one person that hunts anything other than humans with them. That is what they were designed for. And I know the next statement will be, First the assault rifles then the hunting guns and handguns. BULLSHIT! 20 babies were just murdered. No one needs an assault rifle. And yes he had handguns but he used them on himself. That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## ironman172

bttmline said:


> I am a sportsman and a gun enthusist. I oen close to twenty , but I see no reason to have an AK. Tel me one person that hunts anything other than humans with them. That is what they were designed for. And I know the next statement will be, First the assault rifles then the hunting guns and handguns. BULLSHIT! 20 babies were just murdered. No one needs an assault rifle. And yes he had handguns but he used them on himself. That's all I got to say about that.


I hope you are a strong supporter..... against abortion too....that kill way more babies then anything else....just saying....it wasn't the gun but the person.....could have been a 22 for all that matter....they can kill too....maybe not shoot through the few teachers using there body to try and protect the children....

don't get me wrong it is a terrible thing....but even more terrible is the NO GUN ZONE that the stupid bureaucrat's have made the schools into....the teachers if they want to.... should be allowed to be armed....why do think these nut cases choose these places in the first place....because they will be the only ones with a gun....to do there deeds and the only ones that could care less of the law


----------



## bttmline

Ironman,
I do agree with much of what you said, especially for teachers to being able to carry. But I still do not see the reason to own an assault rifle. I actually wish we could all still carry one strapped to our ass'. And I also believe in Public execution. Would make some people think about the consequences.


----------



## Bad Bub

bttmline said:


> Ironman,
> I do agree with much of what you said, especially for teachers to being able to carry. But I still do not see the reason to own an assault rifle. I actually wish we could all still carry one strapped to our ass'. And I also believe in Public execution. Would make some people think about the consequences.


The AR is basically the preferred weapon of coyote and wild pig hunters all over the country. The accuracy, adjustability and maneuverability are second to none among other rifles. Thats why the military used them. Any gun can be modified to hold more ammo. So tell me what is so bad about an AR.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk

bttmline said:


> I am a sportsman and a gun enthusist. I oen close to twenty , but I see no reason to have an AK. Tel me one person that hunts anything other than humans with them. That is what they were designed for. And I know the next statement will be, First the assault rifles then the hunting guns and handguns. BULLSHIT! 20 babies were just murdered. No one needs an assault rifle. And yes he had handguns but he used them on himself. That's all I got to say about that.


It was an AR not an AK if you know the difference. Deer, hogs,yotes. Alll are hunted with the AR 15. I hunt with an AR. There, now you know one person. Oh, he had a shotgun too. You ready to give that up?


----------



## IGbullshark

bttmline said:


> I am a sportsman and a gun enthusist. I oen close to twenty , but I see no reason to have an AK. Tel me one person that hunts anything other than humans with them. That is what they were designed for. And I know the next statement will be, First the assault rifles then the hunting guns and handguns. BULLSHIT! 20 babies were just murdered. No one needs an assault rifle. And yes he had handguns but he used them on himself. That's all I got to say about that.


if this is your argument, then why should people own pistols? they generally arent used for hunting. ARs are used for hunting much more often than pistols. im going to make a crazy observation here, but perhaps people shoot them for fun or sport........kind of like how a lot of people own pistols just to shoot them for fun. i know...im crazy.


----------



## ironman172

bttmline said:


> 20 babies were just murdered. No one needs an assault rifle. And yes he had handguns but he used them on himself. That's all I got to say about that.





ironman172 said:


> I hope you are a strong supporter..... against abortion too....that kill way more babies then anything else....just saying....it wasn't the gun but the person.....could have been a 22 for all that matter....they can kill too....maybe not shoot through the few teachers using there body to try and protect the children....





bttmline said:


> Ironman,
> I do agree with much of what you said, especially for teachers to being able to carry. But I still do not see the reason to own an assault rifle. I actually wish we could all still carry one strapped to our ass'. And I also believe in Public execution. Would make some people think about the consequences.


so do you support abortion?? that kills more babies.... period....you haven't answered that first question I asked.... you just seem to avoid it for some reason


----------



## angler69

Just asking...Have you ever bought a firearm from Dick's?

Never have purchased a firearm at Dicks.

Yes I hunt with an AR 15 , three of them in fact. 

1-My deer gun is chambered in 6.8 spc

2-A standard AR in .223/5.56 for yotes and other varmints 

3- S&W M&P 15/22 a .22 cal squirrel gun


----------



## angler69

I also enjoy several shooting sports that utilize AR15 with hi cap mags.

So by many people's logic I don't need hi caps and an AR to " play" with, ok fine why does anyone need a high performance sports car designed to operate at well over 100 mph! Last I looked the max speed in U.S. Is around 70-75

I could go on and on with lots of examples......


----------



## ErieRider

Google cerberus capital management. It's only the start. It is what it is. Bitch all you want but people as a whole have had enough. Knee jerk or not things they are a changin'. Money is the bottom line. I would post a link but do not know how to do it from my smart phone. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UFM82

It IS about being armed. It IS about our right to bear arms as listed in The Constitution. You can rationalize all day about who should have what gun and what guns are good for but at some point you need to ask yourself- "where do I draw the line"? 

You say "Who needs an AR". 

I say, "Tell me why I shouldn't have one". 

You say...

There is now NO place to go to buy an AR style rifle. Gander Mountain, Cabelas, Bass Pro, Dicks, Wal-Mart, Kmart, Sports Authority. You name it. I can buy other tactical style weapons though. I can buy a Sig556 on Gander Mountain right now. Or a DPMS version that's _almost_ an AR but not exactly. Why? Because the AR-type weapon was used and it's all about what the gun looks like. Not what it can do. If I buy a Remington R700 for deer hunting that's OK even though it was an excellent sniper rifle. Is it because it doesn't "look" scary? Or because some whacko happened to use that brand/model in a heinous crime? 

The reason the 2nd Amendment is there is to keep the government honest because they know that the populace is armed. PERIOD. It's not about hunting or target shooting or collecting or any of the other completely irrelevant points cited by some here. The fact is and it shall ever remain, the right to own a gun is to prevent the abuse of citizens by a government. If the government does move against its people, should they be helpless? Or should they be able to defend themselves? And if the weapon they choose to own is not capable of killing a person what good is it? It won't help you when "they" come for you. And by "they" it doesn't necessarily mean John Boehner or Harry Reid storming my house and don't try to go down that path. Countries come and go. Happens all the time. 

Do not ever forget- it was the fact that the citizenry of this country was in fact armed when they chose to break free from tyranny and form the greatest country ever to grace the face of this Earth. The Founders of this country knew that and that is why they EXPRESSLY put this right, AS A SEPARATE STATEMENT, in the Bill of Rights. Notice that speech, religion, assembly and press are all lumped together in the 1st Amendment. The 2nd is ONE line. Simple. Basic. Easy to understand. And incontrovertible. An armed populace will prevent the circumstance under which they found themselves. Oppressed, exploited and unfairly taxed and penalized. 

It wasn't because they wanted to be able to shoot rabbits for dinner. Or punch holes in paper. To use these things in any argument against the right to bear arms shows a willing ignorance of the Constitutional (and historical) grounds on which the 2nd is based.

I want an AR because. That's all the reason I need. Because. I need no further permission, justification or other extraneous influence to own one. Unlike most things in life that we seem to express a "right to" (like a house, healthcare, a car, yada, yada, yada) we have the right to own a gun. And I need no one to tell me what they believe I should or should not have. 


And by the way bttmline- you CAN carry one strapped to your ass. No law against open carry in Ohio. Or didn't you know that? 
UFM82


----------



## mjn88

Nicely put ufm. Words of someone who does their homework.


----------



## IGbullshark

I couldnt have said it better myself UFM. i was only trying to point out that there is more to owning a firearm than hunting.


----------



## Ted Dressel

With all the hype about ARs this morning I asked mysefl should I break the law and carry my weapon to walk my 9yr.old daughter to school or not.I debetated on that a hour before as we started to leave the house at the last second before I shut the door behind me.I went and locked my hand gun in my safe. Only because the law says no guns in 1000ft.I respect the law.But on the other hand how are you to protect your own kids.The schools sure as hell not.But when I got to school this morning there was a LEO there.For how long know one knows.


----------



## ironman172




----------



## IGbullshark

"i dont like repeat offenders. i like DEAD offenders". that quote just made my week haha


----------



## jlami

Well said Mr. Nugent...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## angler69

bttmline said:


> I am a sportsman and a gun enthusist. I oen close to twenty , but I see no reason to have an AK. Tel me one person that hunts anything other than humans with them. That is what they were designed for. And I know the next statement will be, First the assault rifles then the hunting guns and handguns. BULLSHIT! 20 babies were just murdered. No one needs an assault rifle. And yes he had handguns but he used them on himself. That's all I got to say about that.




I use them to hunt, but I also use them to have fun, just shooting paper or competing in shooting matches.

We as sportsmen have to come together and defend each other even If you don't use ARs. Divided we will fall...


----------



## glacier_dropsy

angler69 said:


> I use them to hunt, but I also use them to have fun, just shooting paper or competing in shooting matches.
> 
> We as sportsmen have to come together and defend each other even If you don't use ARs. Divided we will fall...


Divided we will fall, amen to that, and I think that is for the best. After this latest tragedy, I am in favor of regulation regarding high capacity magazines. If the NRA can't find a position that is similar to that, then I won't support the NRA. I will still shop at Dick's, though.


----------



## boatnut

ErieRider said:


> Google cerberus capital management. It's only the start. It is what it is. Bitch all you want but people as a whole have had enough. Knee jerk or not things they are a changin'. Money is the bottom line. I would post a link but do not know how to do it from my smart phone.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


lots of links regarding Freedom works which owns a variety of gun manufactures as well as Cerberus Capital Management which appears to be a prime investor?

http://www.forbes.com/sites/nathanv...us-miscalculated-investment-risk-of-gunmaker/

interesting read: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/27/b...-gun-industrys-giant.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## ezbite

glacier_dropsy said:


> Divided we will fall, amen to that, and I think that is for the best. After this latest tragedy, I am in favor of regulation regarding high capacity magazines. If the NRA can't find a position that is similar to that, then I won't support the NRA. I will still shop at Dick's, though.


Im speechless


----------



## AEFISHING

I know tons of guys in Kentucky that use AR's to hunt deer.


----------



## Java line

How can anyone blame the guns, I blame our government, has anyone ever heard of the monument to our forefathers, that's because it has been removed from our history books, it sets right next to Plymouth Rock and was the pattern for the Statue of Liberty, check it out its what this country was all about, the first school shooting of this kind didn't happen until 1996 AR's were around a lot longer, look at the games we use as baby sitters for our children, grand theft auto and modern war fare, call of duty how much violence is on TV or in the movies. Are you kidding me you are going to blame the gun I have no intention of shooting anyone or giving up my AR.


----------



## Bassin' Fool

Im in between on the issue, but here's a few things to consider on both sides...

First off, we can all agree that any gun, whether it's a pistol or ak47, is capable of taking someone's life. The point is, why do you need an assault weapon for self defense when a handgun can accomplish the same thing? Either way, a gun is a gun and to most people it is a deterrent regardless of how many shots it has in its clip.

On the other hand, I'm not entirely convinced that banning assault weapons will solve the problem. There are plenty of responsible gun owners who use their weapons for hunting or recreation, and I see no problem in that. Part of the problem does involve the psychological state of the person. To change a person's actions you have to first change their thought process. I guess what I'm getting at is, should we focus on banning such guns, or should we focus more on acting as responsible citizens to our country and to everyone else around us?


----------



## Bad Bub

Bassin' Fool said:


> Im in between on the issue, but here's a few things to consider on both sides...
> 
> First off, we can all agree that any gun, whether it's a pistol or ak47, is capable of taking someone's life. The point is, why do you need an assault weapon for self defense when a handgun can accomplish the same thing? Either way, a gun is a gun and to most people it is a deterrent regardless of how many shots it has in its clip.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not entirely convinced that banning assault weapons will solve the problem. There are plenty of responsible gun owners who use their weapons for hunting or recreation, and I see no problem in that. Part of the problem does involve the psychological state of the person. To change a person's actions you have to first change their thought process. I guess what I'm getting at is, should we focus on banning such guns, or should we focus more on acting as responsible citizens to our country and to everyone else around us?


People want to use AR's for home defense for the same reason's the military adopted them and the same reasons bad guys used them. Bottom line is the AR is a superior weapon than any other rifle in terms of adjustability, durability and maneuverability. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brian.Smith

" We must reject the idea that every time a law's broken, society is guilty rather than the lawbreaker. It's time to restore American precept that each individual is accountable for his actions.

Ronald Reagan


----------



## ignantmike

bttmline said:


> I am a sportsman and a gun enthusist. I oen close to twenty , but I see no reason to have an AK. Tel me one person that hunts anything other than humans with them. That is what they were designed for. And I know the next statement will be, First the assault rifles then the hunting guns and handguns. BULLSHIT! 20 babies were just murdered. No one needs an assault rifle. And yes he had handguns but he used them on himself. That's all I got to say about that.


you opened a big can of worms.....your avatar show's an eagle with red white and blue......is that for freedom??????......


----------



## angler69

brian.smith said:


> " we must reject the idea that every time a law's broken, society is guilty rather than the lawbreaker. It's time to restore american precept that each individual is accountable for his actions.
> 
> Ronald reagan






exactly !!!


----------



## angler69

Those sportsmen, shooters, outdoorsmen that don't mind a ban on hi cap mags, what happens to the 200,000+ mags already out there. The answer is nothing and when some crazy does something like this again the next step is probably come into your home and take whatever the Govt thinks it needs to take.

This is a slippery slope and once the foot is in the door, well?


----------



## angler69

Mr. Franks just announced on MSNBC 3 things they want to push thru into law ASAP!

1 hi cap mag ban

2 assault weapons ban

3 AMMUNITION ban !!!!!

I don't mind a discussion using facts to come to a solution, but the people of the United States must not let our law makers push thru laws just because THEY say everyone wants it. ( I.e. Pass healthcare bill and read it later )


----------



## Smead

Many people don't seem to realize that the 2nd Amendment has nothing to do with hunting, target shooting or collecting.

Benjamin Franklin responded to a question after the Constitutional Convention about what they had created and he responded with:

"You have a Republic, if you can keep it."

I imagine that if you don't see the importance of the 2nd Amendment, you don't really need the other 9 amendments worth of protections either.


Also, for those whom say that the only firearms that are acceptable are hunting arms and handguns, what makes you think that those won't be banned as well eventually??

Anti-gunners aren't that fond of hunting either...they'll tell you it's cruel and needless since you can just go to the store.

Handguns are used in the majority of homocides, though much of that is due to violence in the urban jungles between thugs and another chunk are justified due to self defence cicumstances.

So it's a divide and conquer issue.

Then realize that if hunting ever gets banned, fishing won't be far behind it, for the same reasons given to ban hunting.


----------



## Agitation Free

A hi-cap magazine ban is nothing more than a false security. I know people that can reload a D.A. revolver so fast you would swear they were shooting a semi auto handgun. Obama and the liberal left are right. Nobody needs an AR-15 or a AK47 to hunt. But where in the constitution does it say that an individual has the right to bear arms for hunting only? The right to bear arms is an individual right, given to us by the founders of our country to deter a tyrant government. If you don't understand the second amendment and what it means to have liberty and freedom, take a history lesson. The truth of the Conneticut shooting is simple. A loving mother made a poor decission. She tried to bond with her autistic son by giving him access to fireams. Definition of autistic...absorption in self centered subjective mental activity (as daydreams, fantasies, delusions and hallucinations). Accompanied by marked withdrawl from reality. A mental disorder. News reports have interviewed residents and friends that KNEW (a) The mother was a gun enthusiast. (b) She took her son shooting. (c) He had a mental disorder. (d) She gave him access to firearms. How many warning signs do you need? There are a lot of people in that community that knew all of this and did NOTHING! Blaming the guns for this tragedy is absolutely insane.


----------



## fredg53

Look all this is Not the right time for a debate 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami

fredg53 said:


> Look all this is Not the right time for a debate
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Are you serious?! Our president gave a deadline of Jan. Within 2 months it's changing... This is absolutely the time to debate and make our voices heard!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

angler69 said:


> I use them to hunt, but I also use them to have fun, just shooting paper or competing in shooting matches.
> 
> We as sportsmen have to come together and defend each other even If you don't use ARs. Divided we will fall...


Amen brother. My family owns 3 handguns for self defense and we all have loaded guns in our bedrooms in case of a break in. Guns don't kill people, people kill people, as heard thousands of times. 

I use guns every day because its a part of life. Go on a walk? take a gun. Go fishing? take a gun. Go do farm work? take a gun. Go hunting? take a gun. guns are a part of some peoples lifes. I, right now am refinishing my first gun I ever owned. Because I love and would do anything for it. You can't just take them away because some f****** guy killed some people. 

Oh and btw my brother just bought the last AR15 lower in the NE Ohio area that we could find. In about 3 months that gun will be built and ready to kill some yotes and varmints. NOT PEOPLE. People will learn one day that some people have wrong intentions and there should be something done about it.


----------



## moosejohn

I am disappointed in Dicks but not surprised they are not a gun store they are a sporting goods store that sells firearms. I dont own an ar15 but support any one that wants one as long as they pass there background check. I think our president would try to ban these even if that horrible crime never happened He needed to get his second term 1st. now he does not have to worry about reelection!


----------



## Hwseeker

Before I get started, let me first say that my heart aches over the loss of those who were killed last week, especially the children. I, on the other hand, have no sympathy for the shooter. God will judge him in his own way.

I find it quite hypocritical that the liberal left are bent on "gun control" because all of the killings when, on the other hand, they promote and protect the rights of women to kill millions in the womb. THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR KILLING A CHILD, PERIOD!

That being said, you cannot stop an evil or mentally unstable person bent on slaughter. They will find a way to carry out their deed. If you want an example..look up the stories of the nitwit in China that killed multiple school children by slitting their throats recently. Need I remind everyone that Timothy McVey used fertilizer. Rwandans used machetes. Hitler used Cyanide.

GUN CONTROL IS NOT THE ANSWER! This debate should not be about guns. It should be about putting a mental health system in place where the mentally ill can get treatment and not be released to fend for themselves on the streets. It should be about about teaching children and adults to respect the sanctity of human life. 

In some respects, it should be about whether every responsible adult should be allowed or required to carry a firearm. Crime would virtually come to a standstill.

The truth of the matter is, we the people will be helpless against a government which has millions of automatic arms at its disposal if things all go to Hell. What kind of fight would the civilian population be able to mount against an oppressive government army (should the government decide to take absolute control) with single shot .22s and shotguns.

Take a look at the Brits. Several years ago, the British Government took away all semi-automatic firearms in civilian hands. The result has been an increase in crime, not a decrease.

It is time to focus on the real issues, not "feel good" legislation that will have no effect except to infringe on the rights of law abiding citizens.

Evil is Evil, pure and simple.

Whew! I feel better.


----------



## ranger373v

bttmline said:


> I am a sportsman and a gun enthusist. I oen close to twenty , but I see no reason to have an AK. Tel me one person that hunts anything other than humans with them. That is what they were designed for. And I know the next statement will be, First the assault rifles then the hunting guns and handguns. BULLSHIT! 20 babies were just murdered. No one needs an assault rifle. And yes he had handguns but he used them on himself. That's all I got to say about that.


BECAUSE THERES AN ARMY COMING!!!! AN ARMY OF POP CANS!!!!!!!! 


thats what i do with mine....


----------



## Agitation Free

nitsud said:


> Just out of curiosity, do those who favor no new laws support the current restrictions on full auto guns, or should there be no restrictions at all on our right to bear arms?
> 
> Edit: To be clear, I'm not going to get into this debate, I'm really just curious...


This would be a good question for the people of Syria and Libya. Not to mention the millions of people that died at the hands of dictators, rulers, and corrupt governments.


----------



## Hwseeker

Actually, automatic firearms and even silencers are legal in most states. You have to have the appropriate federal tax stamp...yes, I said tax stamp!

To answer your question, the absolute unfettered access to any firearms is an absurd concept. You have to be able to keep firearms out of the hands of unsupervised children, the mentally ill, and the violent criminal. 

The truth is, there are over 25,000 current gun laws on the books. The issue is enforcement, not regulation. 

I work in the law enforcement community. I see plenty of individuals on a regular basis that have no business having access to firearms. Many of these people are restricted from possessing guns, yet they still gain access to them. The truth is, their idiot family members buy or give them guns because they can't get them for themselves. When they can't get them that way, they steal them. See a pattern here?

Free reign is not the answer, but knee-jerk reaction isn't either.


----------



## Hwseeker

I know you own guns, but naming a firearm an "assault rifle" is a fiction. An AK 47 is essentially an SKS. Compare the two and you will see that they function the same way, but look aesthetically different. Yes, a true military AK-47 is an automatic, but most civilian AK-47s are semi-autos. 

The most common AR-15 is a .223 and the most commonly used magazine is a 10 rounder. There are many other .223 rifles on the market that fire multiple rounds without reloading the magazine. They simply look aesthetically different.

By your definition, a Ruger 10-22 with the original 10 round magazine and a tactical style stock would be an "assault rifle". It works the same way, but "looks" different. 

The idiot in Connecticut could have done just as much damage with a .38 revolver (or two) and a few boxes of ammunition. Arguably, he could have killed just as many victims with a semi-auto .22 and a handful of low capacity magazines loaded with hollow points. In wither instance, would that make them "assault handguns"?

The killings in Connecticut and other places are tragic...agreed.....but taking guns, any guns, away from the majority to appease the few or make ourselves feel better is not the answer. 

The liberals and the "feel gooders" want all guns! Let us not forget.....they want to ban handguns too!

I am sure that there are many AK-47, AR-15, and semi-auto handgun owners out there who own them for several reasons and I would bet that killing children is not one of them.


----------



## Hwseeker

I'd try to ask the Syrians too if I could get past the Syrian Army and State controlled media. That is, if I could find some who weren't too terrified to answer the question for fear of being taken for a ride never to return.


----------



## nitsud

Turns out I'm less curious than I thought, and don't want to threadjack. Have fun, y'all!


----------



## bwrpwr6

Why is it that you only hear when guns are used to do wrong. why dont we ever hear about when guns save lives. what if a neighbor of the school had seen that crazy sob trying to get in the school and shot and killed him with an AR and saved all those poor people, would there still be an outcry to ban assault rifles. HELL NO WE WOULD BE GIVING HIM A FREAKING MEDAL!


----------



## Bad Bub

bwrpwr6 said:


> Why is it that you only hear when guns are used to do wrong. why dont we ever hear about when guns save lives. what if a neighbor of the school had seen that crazy sob trying to get in the school and shot and killed him with an AR and saved all those poor people, would there still be an outcry to ban assault rifles. HELL NO WE WOULD BE GIVING HIM A FREAKING MEDAL!


Not as attractive to the media hounds!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ted Dressel

Hell our own gov.can't even protect their own.Look at the Benghazi incendent.And they had a warning.Our own guards there wasn't a loud to have live ammo saw what happend their.


----------



## Ted Dressel

Hell our own gov.can't even protect their own.Look at the Benghazi incendent.And they had a warning.Our own guards there wasn't a loud to have live ammo saw what happend their.The NRA should use that for leverage.


----------

